
Opting out among women with elite education (2013) - yasp
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11150-013-9199-4
======
poster123
Since many wives with high-earning husbands want to work part-time or not at
all when they have children, and since husbands with high-earning wives do not
have the same preference, and since assortative mating by education is
increasing, you are not going to have as many women as men with high-powered
careers. If that reflects what people want, so be it.

